# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Your Favorite Colubrids?

## CoolioTiffany

It's multiple choice, just pick which ever colubrids you like the most. Along with this thread, there will be a Pythons and Boas one. No venomous species since there are tons and that poll would take forever to do. :Very Happy: 

*These are all of the Colubrids I can think of.  If you cannot find one of your favorites, choose 'Other'.

----------


## herper55

I like kings the best.Just cause of those banded white and black ones. :Smile:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> I like kings the best.Just cause of those banded white and black ones.


I had one of those a while back and it tried to tag me every chance it could get.  Kingsnakes are my favorite colubrid, but I don't like colubrids that much.  Pythons all the way :Good Job:

----------


## PyramidPythons

I love my Corn snakes.  I currently have five of them.   :Very Happy:   I have just recently acquired a Sinaloan Milk, though, and I really enjoy her.  She is VERY curious and only mildly skittish when she sees something move too fast.  I can see myself getting another Milk or possibly a King somewhere down the road.   :Razz:   I also chose the Indigo because _I reeeeeeally want one_.  /whining.   :Wink:

----------


## Aeries

hrm, for this one I just can't choose! All my colubrids have such unique behavior in comparison to each other, I love them all!

----------


## Kyle@theHeathertoft

I'm more of a python person, but not long ago I ended up with a sortof rescue snake, a little Pueblan Milk Snake. She's a little fearful of being handled but she is getting better...and now I'm snake-sitting for one of my bf's Corn Snakes (while at an expo, he said "Kyle, TALK ME OUT OF THIS." Apparently he forgot that I'm a total doormat and an enabler, lol!) and I must admit, he's a pretty awesome little teeny weenie snake. XD

I still adore my Ball the best, and plan to have many more, but I do believe I'll always have a corn snake around too.  :Smile:

----------


## Crusader71

I love Candycane Corns!!!, Blair phase Greyband Kings!!!

----------


## fabolousphil

I would have to go with king snakes.  IMO it's hard to find a better looking snake than a nice alterna or blairs phase grey banded king.

----------


## Serpents_Den

Eastern Indigo's  :Smile:

----------


## qiksilver

G. oxycephala, any Drymarchon or O. porphyracea are probably my top 3.

----------


## nickdolin

I'd have to say a Corn.  Mainly because I own one that is a total breeze to own.  She eats when I want her to, her sheds are good, and she has a great personality.  However, I see myself owning a King/Milk in the future as well...

----------


## wendhend

I really love corn snakes! They are docile, relatively small, eat frozen / thawed consistently, easy to breed and come in so many gorgegous morphs. I think there are well over 100 morphs available now.

----------


## dembonez

well my first and only snake is a corn snake a ghost corn lol so corn snake yay!!

----------


## MitsuMike

Blue Beauties FTW! Buying my new girl this Saturday.

----------


## ColinWeaver

Trans-Pecos Ratsnakes, Bogertophis Subocularis

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

I love my colubrids... I have a snow corn female named Violaine, chick is MORBID! An anery A motley male Hubert, and a Thayeri King named Demonika. 

If I could add one more it would be a yellow coach whip, they just stun me.  :Smile: 

And who does not love an idigo?

Violaine then... 





and violaine now...  :Very Happy: 



Demonika (my thayeri king)... I just love this pic of her. 



Bruce

----------


## loonunit

I like patch-noses! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salvadora_%28genus%29

And Arizona/Western green rat snakes.

http://www.californiaherps.com/nonca...ntermedia.html

----------


## mrmertz

I voted "bullsnake" and "gophersnake"!

Heeey...wait a minute....

----------


## dembonez

Awesome pictures!

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Honestly, I'm really not a colubrid person (although, to be honest, I've never owned one, so I have no way of really knowing). However, I have an obsession with grey banded and thayeri kingsnakes.  :Wuv:  Hognose snakes are also pretty cute. And I think most diurnal snakes are awesome! And I must say, Eastern indigos are probably my altime FAVORITE snakes on this planet!!! Actually, indigos were probably the very species that began my reptile obsession...

On second thought... maybe I AM a colubrid person!  :Razz:

----------


## bloodpython_MA

I'm not much a fan of colubrids...but I do like
Vine Snakes(Oxybelis fulgidus)
Madagascan hognose snakes
and False water cobras. :Good Job:

----------


## nextherp13

False Water Cobras are awesome

----------


## Neal

I voted for R. Rostratus a.k.a. a species of Beaked Snakes.

----------


## Jyson

Honduran Milksnakes all the way for me!

----------


## crissabell

I'm more of a Boa and Python gal, but i do have a GBK that i absolutely love and i also love the Corns as well.

----------


## Kadaysa

This is an older thread but voted anyway.  Hard choice for me between rats and milks.  I mostly have corns cause of the variety but I am a big fan of the milks because of how the feel.  I know I know but I love how they feel and I am a big fan of the rats because I love their faces.  Just my two cents however crazy it is

----------


## SpartaDog

I'm not big on colubrids, but there are a few I really like.

I voted kingsnake for Mexican black kings, rat snake for oxy-jansen hybrids and mandarin rats, beauties (which, if you mean Taiwans and blues, are usually considered rat snakes), and pines just because they're beautiful. I saw one at a state park and just fell in love with her. I'll get one someday when I live in a state where they're not a threatened species...

----------


## Zach Spyker

I' m more of a python boa guy , but the one colubrid I would add to my collection would be the King rat snake.  Oh ya and the thai bamboo rat snake

----------


## Caskin

And it's Kingsnakes in the lead! Followed closely by the Cornsnakes!

I picked corns, kings, milks, hoggies, bullsnakes, indigo snakes... although I was half tempted to just select them all  :Razz:

----------


## wstphal

I picked corns, kings & hoggies.  I started in herps with corns, then ended up adopting a couple of corns and a BP from a girl on another forum who was moving out of the country.  I love, love, love Marbles, the BP from that deal.  He is as sweet as can be, a thick bodied hunk of gentleness.  Just a classic BP.  Then I got May, a spider girl, in a raffle, so I joined this forum to learn more about BPs.

----------


## MissLeMew

Chocolate kings... Yum  :Razz:

----------


## rabernet

Well, a few years ago, I would have told you that I was strictly a ball python girl, nothing else really appealed to me. Sure - I admired the beauty of other species, but never "hankered" to own any. 

Fast forward to today, and I'm the proud owner of two female albino cali kings, a pair of albino sonoran gophers, one male imperial (pueblan milk/cali king hybrid) and a pair of black milks.

----------


## wax32

I own a lot of corns, but I'd really like an albino hondo someday if I can squeeze it into my snake buying budget.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Knytemare

i love kingsnakes specially the black and white 1's, but i myself have a Black Mexican King =p

----------


## dembonez

Corn snake!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## BoaFreak

Rhino rat snake. They are really cool and unique 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk

----------


## infernalis

I voted Garter Snakes. 

 They are small, easy to keep, communal so I can put more than one in each cage, Diurnal, highly active, they climb, burrow AND swim.

 They are available in more colours than any other single species, they pose no environmental impact if they escape, they don't just hide all day...

----------

Didgie (03-21-2011)

----------


## crbballs

I would have to say I'm also a big ball python person and devote a lot of time into them, BUT I am starting to like the corn snakes and morphs that are out there. They are a hell of a lot cheaper than balls and come in some cool colors. So the corns get my vote. 

Sent from my SCH-R880 using Tapatalk

----------


## crbballs

> I voted Garter Snakes. 
> 
>  They are small, easy to keep, communal so I can put more than one in each cage, Diurnal, highly active, they climb, burrow AND swim.
> 
>  They are available in more colours than any other single species, they pose no environmental impact if they escape, they don't just hide all day...


Wow I didn't read your post before I posted mine but those are some awsome looking snakes. I had no idea there were so many color phases. The black and red and black and blue ones are sick. Thanks for the post and pictures. Think I am going to have to look into them. Question though. I know when I have found them and you pick them up they release a nasty smell. Does that go away the more they are used to being held? 


Sent from my SCH-R880 using Tapatalk

----------


## Didgie

Rat snakes. They don't get enough love.  :Smile:  Corn snakes and king snakes as well - and man, after seeing infernalis' post, I want to look into garter snakes. 

I used to be a BP girl - and don't get me wrong, I love them - but now that I've gotten into colubrids, well, BPs...move on over!

----------


## bloodpython_MA

I'm preparing to get my first colubrid  :Smile: 
Spilotes pullatus!!! Nothing like a 8'+ colubrid! I built a cage to start it yesterday 2'x18"x4'  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cendalla

Eastern Indigo! 

When I was little a family friend had a female that was nine feet of pure reptile love. She was the sweetest thing. He still has her (15 years now) and her new boyfriend- I'm hoping there is a baby Indigo in my future. 

Hognose snakes are really awesome too.  :Smile:

----------


## Nokturnal

Black Milk Snakes! Even though I don't own one YET, I love the way they they go from tri-colored to jet black. Also, from what I've read they are very docile and have really good eating habits.

----------


## Kymberli

My current goal is to get a Black Milksnake  :Smile:  They're so incredibly gorgeous, I've been shopping around for some time! It absolutely blows me away how they hatch tri-colored and mature into a solid black color. Such an amazing animal  :Smile:

----------


## bloodpython_MA

My Spilotes just laid 8 eggs! She is 6'! Thought she was kinda on the small side, but I guess not  :Very Happy:

----------


## infernalis

> My current goal is to get a Black Milksnake  They're so incredibly gorgeous, I've been shopping around for some time! It absolutely blows me away how they hatch tri-colored and mature into a solid black color. Such an amazing animal


 My black racer was that way, he started out with patterning and gradually turned all black with a white chin at adulthood.

 Black milks are awesome, good choice.

----------


## Lucas339

nice rob!!

here is my favorite

----------


## NicksHerps

Fasle water cobras and species of rear fangs in the Boiga Genus are cool, definatly some unique animals.

----------


## Anatopism

I want a Rufous Beaked Snake =)

----------


## Batman003

Rootbeer corn is the way to go!!

----------

